
Thinking Functionally In Ruby – A Great Presentation by Tom Stuart - wgj
http://www.rubyinside.com/functional-programming-in-ruby-2713.html
======
munctional
I want to watch this, but I can only watch the postage stamp-sized video
linked from the first paragraph. If I actually visit the video's page on
Vimeo, it tells me that the video is private. :(

